# another critter to relocate



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

Once again I was doing some work and went to move some wood and this little guy refused to let me have my board so I gently place him out in the woods.








Just to give you a size referance


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That little guy is just adorable.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow! What a tiny little lizard! There is a small one that I see in my side yard everyday, but it's huge compared to that little one.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

So...baby salamander? Glad you helped him out. Many types are declining in numbers!


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

TerriB said:


> So...baby salamander? Glad you helped him out. Many types are declining in numbers!



Oh my gosh he is so itty bitty!  and cute!

I once traded my VERY best shooter marble at school for a boys salamander.... LOL


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a cute little guy.

Reti


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*shooter Marble*



FloridaLuv said:


> Oh my gosh he is so itty bitty!  and cute!
> 
> I once traded my VERY best shooter marble at school for a boys salamander.... LOL


Well, Now I know why you don't put your age in your stats


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

HA HA HA.... I just turned 37!!!!! ROFLOL!!!!


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*37*



FloridaLuv said:


> HA HA HA.... I just turned 37!!!!! ROFLOL!!!!


Thirty seven is not that bad, I guess the marble game stuck around a phew more years then I thought it did.
Oh, yes he was a little cutie and I wanted so bad to keep him but then I would have had to search for a friend and I just don't see myself bottle feeding baby Salamader's or newts


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

pattersonk2002 said:


> Thirty seven is not that bad, I guess the marble game stuck around a phew more years then I thought it did.
> Oh, yes he was a little cutie and I wanted so bad to keep him but then I would have had to search for a friend and I just don't see myself bottle feeding baby Salamader's or newts



LOL.... MAJOR Tom BOY ... I was.  

Anyways, your lil' one you caught sure was a cutie... I'm sure he appreciated you setting him free...LOL


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

pattersonk2002 said:


> Thirty seven is not that bad, I guess the marble game stuck around a phew more years then I thought it did.
> Oh, yes he was a little cutie and I wanted so bad to keep him but then I would have had to search for a friend and I just don't see myself bottle feeding baby Salamader's or newts


Well, your little salamander is pretty much full grown. It's called a "Red Elf" salamander. Early spring, they are mostly found in bodies of water, just love vernal pools, and then after breeding season, become terrestrial little critters.
Daryl


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

How cute! I had my little (7 year old) godson and some other boys at the park yesterday and he says, "Look at that tiny lizard!!" It was a baby blue-belly only an inch and a half long, frozen in place. I remember when I was a little girl, catching them very carefully with my brother and rubbing their stomachs to "hypnotize" them. I gently scooped him up on a cloth and the boys softly touched him and loved it. Then we set him back where was and he ran off.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

pigeonmama said:


> Well, your little salamander is pretty much full grown. It's called a "Red Elf" salamander. Early spring, they are mostly found in bodies of water, just love vernal pools, and then after breeding season, become terrestrial little critters.
> Daryl


Thank you, Daryl!!! I could not remember the name and it was driving me crazy!!! We saw them a lot when I was growing up - guess they look bigger in a little kid's hand.  

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lifeoncanvas/2273483797/


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Elf*



pigeonmama said:


> Well, your little salamander is pretty much full grown. It's called a "Red Elf" salamander. Early spring, they are mostly found in bodies of water, just love vernal pools, and then after breeding season, become terrestrial little critters.
> Daryl[/QUO[
> I spent a little time with google but could not find a match. Thanks for the information. He was only about 30' from the pond so it makes sense why he was in the wood pile. I am surprised I did not hurt him and also that I have never seen them around before. I have seen larger ones that where black with red spots so I would have never guessed that this guy was full grown.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Try Little Red Elf. Back when I was a young pup, I would pull my little red rubber boots on and go wade in the weedy, shallow end of the river, and usually ended up with boots full of water. There little red elfs would be very busy breeding in the weeds. Male much bigger than female, wrapped around her, eggs fertilised, then she would gently lay egg on plant leaf, and wrap leaf around egg for protection. This was about the only time you would find them in water, although they can't tolerate being dry, do need damp spots to hide in.
Daryl


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*young pup*



pigeonmama said:


> Try Little Red Elf. Back when I was a young pup, I would pull my little red rubber boots on and go wade in the weedy, shallow end of the river, and usually ended up with boots full of water. There little red elfs would be very busy breeding in the weeds. Male much bigger than female, wrapped around her, eggs fertilised, then she would gently lay egg on plant leaf, and wrap leaf around egg for protection. This was about the only time you would find them in water, although they can't tolerate being dry, do need damp spots to hide in.
> Daryl


I had to take a secound look at that young PUP comment. I went hum, there is only a few years differance betwwen us and when I seen (back when I was a young pup) I had to say WAIT a minute I am still young, I am going to live to be 110 and I am only half way there so until I hit 80 I am still a young pup


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

well, if you're half way to 110, you are my age, and there are days I do not feel anything like a young pup. I have been told I don't look as old as I am (my hair is pretty much non-gray, unlike Pidgey, who had gray hair when he was in the 2'nd grade)
Daryl


----------

